# Concept C side plate



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I lost my side plate on my concept yesterday. Anyone knows where they sell parts around the clear lake area? Darn lever to unlock the side plate sets right on the lip of the rod holder on my jetski and it came unlocked going through some chop and flew off. Any help would be aporeciated! Thanks Richie


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Well that sucks :headknock.

I'm not sure but have you checked with FTU on 45? 

If not, contact 13 Fishing directly would be my guess. I don't have a 13 Fishing reel.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

OK I live pretty close to Hook Spit I'll check to see if they do. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

The guys at 13 fishing are great! I had this happen once and they were very prompt to respond with a replacement. Give them a call. 

On a side note, I think they are adding a swinging side plate on new reels. It's a PITA having to pop that plate on the water to adjust brakes. Love the reels!


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nobody that I have found sells parts locally. I've been getting mixed stories as to why but I ended up having to go directly to 13fishing.com to order them.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Talked to the owner of hook and spit and he called the owner from concept and they said they would ship a side plate to hook and spit and they will call me when it's in. Been a week and a 1/2 and not in yet. I'll keep yall updated. If they come through that would be a stand up deal from concept and hook and spit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sponge said:


> Talked to the owner of hook and spit and he called the owner from concept and they said they would ship a side plate to hook and spit and they will call me when it's in. Been a week and a 1/2 and not in yet. I'll keep yall updated. If they come through that would be a stand up deal from concept and hook and spit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


This is a very typical example of why other brands are inferior to Shimano.
If it's a Shimano reel, parts will be swapped instantly or can get in no time.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

I wouldn't necessarily say that other brands are inferior to Shimano, 13 is still a relatively new company to the market. Shimano has the market flooded with parts (Yes I was a Shimano guy, but 13 has a great product line). The guys over at 13 are top notch for sure.


----------



## DogPro (Apr 6, 2011)

*13Fishing*

Curious to know if you got your side plate? And yes the Generation II models coming this fall have attached side plates.


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

Had the same thing happen. Contacted Matthew Baldwin [email protected] He sent me a side plate for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok here's an update. The great people at Hook N Spit called me to inform me the side plate was in at zero cost to me. Awesome!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

Awesome. 13 Fishing is here to stay. Great products and service.


----------



## Haynie1111 (Aug 28, 2015)

*13 concept*

Really like the reels. Only problem I have with them is getting the new line on them to spool up evenly:fish:


----------

